
MacOS High Sierra App Store System Preferences Can Be Unlocked with Any Password - Garbage
https://www.macrumors.com/2018/01/10/macos-high-sierra-app-store-password-bug/
======
lostgame
Honestly, I don’t know that I will ever upgrade to High Sierra. They need to
re-establish the independent MacOS software team and get them to just sit down
and focus. If 14.0 isn’t like 10.6.8 I think we’ve all given Apple it’s last
chance it’ll get for a while.

